# modifier for 92025



## coderpreety (May 20, 2010)

do we have to used modifier LT or RT for 92025 for amerivantage plan.


----------



## MelissaB1 (May 20, 2010)

I'm not familiar with Amerivantage Plan, but the code description states "unilateral *or* bilateral" so that leads me to believe that a modifier wouldn't be needed. Your payer may have their own specific guidelines however so you may want to double check with them.

Melissa


----------

